# Asus P4P800 Deluxe i865PE - network card, sound, lm-sensors

## frising

Hi,

I have had some problems with my new Asus P4P800 Deluxe i865PE

motherboard. However, since I installed the new gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1 it works just great.

Network card - 3Com 3C940 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter

Do as root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and select (module will do fine as well):

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

Networking support  ---> 

 Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --->

 <*> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support 
```

Then do:

```
make && make modules_install
```

and copy the new kernel to /boot and reboot if you need.

The network card works as expected in 100 Mbit. I haven't tested it in full speed yet.

Sound -  Intel i8x0

Do as root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and select  (module will do fine as well):

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

Sound  --->   

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

PCI devices  --->

<*>Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111
```

Then do:

```
make && make modules_install
```

and copy the new kernel to /boot and reboot if you need.

Emerge alsa-utils as normal. I also recommend the gnome-alsamixer.

Works quite good with the new gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1. I had some problems with the microphone in the earlier kernels. 

	I haven't tried alsa sound mixing with dmix with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1. It didn't work well with the earlier versions of the gentoo-dev-sources. The sound from xmms could suddenly sound very strange and then I had to press pause-play. Then the sound worked for a while and then the strange sound appeared again.

	I'm using a SB Live 5.1 as my main soundcard in this machine since it supports hardware mixing , it's really good and is not expensive. However, I use the soundcard on the motherboard for voice communication.

Lm-sensors

Do as root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and select:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

I2C support  ---> 

<M> I2C support 

<M> I2C device interface

I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                      

<M> Intel 801 

<M> ISA Bus support

I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support  ---> 

 <M> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F
```

Then do:

```
make && make modules_install
```

and copy the new kernel to /boot and reboot if you need.

Add following to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
My /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# I2C core

i2c-core

i2c-dev

# I2C adapter drivers

i2c-i801

i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

w83781d init=0   #To keep the speed ratio of the atx fan that was set by bios.

```

Then emerge the latest unstable lm-sensors.  2.8.5 works fine for me.

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.5.ebuild

```

Run:

```
sensors-detect
```

Just press enter for the default values. Then you will hopefully be able to run

```
sensors
```

and get something like my output:

```
p4 linux # sensors

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.60 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.84 V)              

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min = +14.53 V, max = +15.50 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.42 V  (min =  +2.03 V, max =  +1.78 V)              

+5V:       +5.07 V  (min =  +2.53 V, max =  +6.37 V)              

-12V:      +6.06 V  (min =  +3.43 V, max =  -4.55 V)              

V5SB:      +5.11 V  (min =  +2.02 V, max =  +4.60 V)              

VBat:      +3.34 V  (min =  +0.50 V, max =  +4.08 V)              

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =   42 RPM, div = 128)                     

CPU Fan:  1834 RPM  (min = 1500 RPM, div = 4)                     

fan3:     1493 RPM  (min = 1180 RPM, div = 8)                     

M/B Temp:    +32°C  (high =    -1°C, hyst =   +94°C)   sensor = thermistor   AL

RM   

CPU Temp:  +31.5°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = PII/Celeron dio

e           

temp3:     -48.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor     

     

vid:      +0.000 V

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled
```

If you use gkrellm you have to rebuild it to be able to see the sensors.

I hope someone will have some use of this mini-how-to.

Good luck!

----------

## gaz

excellent guide  :Smile: 

I have the p4p800 deluxe with everything working, but its nice to see theres instructions on here for people having trouble!

----------

## lagrima

what does it mean exactly by this error:

/lib/somepath/blahblah  unresolved symbol SKDimModerate

/lib/somepath/blahblah  unresolved symbol SKDimDisplayModerationSettings

/lib/somepath/blahblah  unresolved symbol SKDimEnableModerationIfNeeded

/lib/somepath/blahblah  unresolved symbol SKDimStartModerationTimer

got everything up much im probably just missed something on my kernel setting thats real simple that its not plugging my sk98lin module.  i tried modprobe and the above error is what i guess ( the path is much longer  of course )  got similar with insmod

----------

## gaz

recompile the sk98lin module for the kernel you are using.. you usually get unresolved symbols when you are trying to load a module against a different kernel it was originally made for.

----------

## frising

 *gaz wrote:*   

> excellent guide 
> 
> I have the p4p800 deluxe with everything working, but its nice to see theres instructions on here for people having trouble!

 

Thanks!

Have you or anyone else tried any other function of the motherboard?

----------

## zebbedi

Very nice guide.. thankyou!

One thing that might be worth mentioning is, that after i followed your guide i had to type "alsamixer" and then unmute all channels and crank up the volume obviously before any sound would play.

I was configuring mine without X at the time though so i guess you covered that with your gnome-mixer.

----------

## gaz

 *frising wrote:*   

>  *gaz wrote:*   excellent guide 
> 
> I have the p4p800 deluxe with everything working, but its nice to see theres instructions on here for people having trouble! 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

 

I have  :Smile: 

the sata raid0 function on the ich5r chipset is working in linux and windows

ill post a link to the guide once its finished.

----------

## gaz

gonna spam this in everthing related to the ich5r chipset  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=149142

----------

## nirak

I tried that tip you posted and when I initially rebooted into the new kernel my computer locked up, indicating i had no devfs support or some such thing.  So I restored and booted to my previous kernel, except when it booted my keyboard/mouse didn't work!  Guess i'll have to figure that out later.

----------

## gaz

Sounds silly.. but did you compile devfs into your kernel ? (and automatically mount at boot).

----------

## djkork

 *Quote:*   

> I tried that tip you posted and when I initially rebooted into the new kernel my computer locked up, indicating i had no devfs support or some such thing. So I restored and booted to my previous kernel, except when it booted my keyboard/mouse didn't work! Guess i'll have to figure that out later.

 

I had the same problem and i had devfs support and autoload on boot too.... finally i've solved it... it was a pty related problem (but gentoo displays a devfs error)....

i don't remember very well.... i think that... since kernel 2.6.0 devfs is obsoleted by udev so devfs no longer manages /dev/pts. Because of that you have to compile /dev/pts extended atributes and legacy (BSD) pty support.

Then to avoid devfs error on gentoo your kernel need to be compiled with following options:

```
Drivers

        ---->

            Character Devices

                             -------> Legacy (BSD) pty support

Filesystems

         -----> Pseudo-filesystems

                         ----->Dev filesystem

                                        ------>automatically mount

         ------> /dev/pts extended attributes
```

i don't remember well if i've to do something else to solve the problem... i i think that if you recompile your kernel adding this options the no devfs error will dissapear..

----------

## aplesch

 *gaz wrote:*   

> recompile the sk98lin module for the kernel you are using.. you usually get unresolved symbols when you are trying to load a module against a different kernel it was originally made for.

 

Hi, I had the same problem with unresolved symbols with

2.4.22-gentoo-r7. Recompiling the kernel did not help, including

a make mrproper before kernel configuration.

What I found is that the missing symbols are supposed to be

defined in/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/sk98lin/skdim.c which is

completely missing in this directory (!).

I got the latest revision from 

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk98lin_inst_p.htm

unpacked it, and replaced the content of the above directory

with it. After recompiling the modules (make modules

modules_install) it worked, eg. the module loaded.

Hope this helps,

Andreas

PS: The card I want to use is the linksys 10/100/1000 Gigabit

(EG1032). Perhaps it is worth patching the 2.4.22 gentoo

kernel. Rather I think it is a sign of god that I should upgrade

to 2.6 . On the other hand I do not want to spend a whole

afternoon doing this ...

----------

## SaFrOuT

i followed everyhting said here about the lm_sensors but still when i run sensors i get " no sensors found"

----------

## SaFrOuT

and here i is what i got form running sensors-detect

```

root@home safrout # sensors-detect

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "ar_EG.UTF-8",

        LANG = (unset)

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801DB ICH4

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

Module loaded succesfully.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): yes

Load `i2c-elektor' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): yes

FATAL: Module i2c_elektor not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-elv' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): yes

FATAL: Module i2c_elv not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-philips-par' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_philips_par not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-velleman' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_velleman not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):

 Module loaded succesfully.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at e800 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x44

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Client found at address 0x69

Client found at address 0x77

Probing for `Asus ASM58 Mozart-2'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS2K129R Mozart-2'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus Mozart-2'... Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `to-be-written')

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0x87)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at e800' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at e800' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at e800' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x77

    Chip `Asus Mozart-2' (confidence: 5)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)?

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# no driver for Asus Mozart-2 yet, ask us for one!

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): yes

Done.

root@home safrout #

```

----------

## cromozon

were just browsing the t&t forum... and now

 :Very Happy:  got the sensors working.

this is a p4c800 mother board

thanks

----------

## mekano

Very good post. This helps me get working my lm-sensors with gkrellm.

Thank you very much

----------

## p1c2u

thx god howto to my asus p4p800deluxe

----------

## schrepfler

The sk98lin driver has been deprecated for the skge driver.

----------

